# Fun but sad weekend



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

me and a few friends went out pheasant hunting saturday and sunday and seen alot of birds shot both are limits in 3 hours. The only bad part about this weekend is we lost a loving friend from south dakota Tony Dean let him R.I.P


----------

